# Pump/rams for home made plow?



## Canadian2a (Aug 5, 2013)

Looking to upgrade my home made plow for my 1962 Land Rover.






I'm currently using an electric winch for up/down and manual angle via a locking pin.

Would like a electric/hydraulic pump unit to mount outside on the bumper.Where would I start looking for something like that?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Canadian2a;1644323 said:


> Looking to upgrade my home made plow for my 1962 Land Rover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would suggest Meyer E47 or E60. Very simple wiring, dam things are every where and parts are easy to come by. Most plow shops have a few used ones laying around or you could search eBay. Will take some fabrication to mount but if you built the plow this should be relatively easy for you.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

E-47H cheapest solution, they are everywhere and inexpensive, The E-60H is faster, stronger, more expensive and harder to find. They're around just not as inexpensively as the E-47H. Regardless the pump with your lift frame it should be an "H" model.

Your other choice would be a under hood generic pump system. That would allow you to choose the proper sized lift ram for the application.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'd bet an old fisher speedcaster setup could be had pretty cheap. It might take a little modification but it'll last as long as your rig. That's a cool land rover btw!


----------



## Canadian2a (Aug 5, 2013)

peteo1;1644391 said:


> That's a cool land rover btw!


Thanks.Daily driven for just over 10 years now since I rebuilt it.Here is a couple of better pictures with the orginal,never painted since leaving the factory,panels and roof back on.





-18 C and ready to go to work!


----------

